# Introduction from troyjo



## troyjo (Dec 8, 2009)

Just joined after reading some well informed posts. Looking forward to learning and sharing with this community.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the social groups. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy!

~Dave


----------

